# Do you shave any part of your body besides your fa



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

it should have said face. i do


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

nope, nothing!

I can see this thread getting quite funny!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow, nice thread. And the answer is yes, I shave my head--(fade)


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i do ! if a man can ask his lady friend to shave then i cant see any reason if they ask the same from the fella , damn pubes are horrid stuck in youre teeth !!! but each to there own i suppose my wife likes it like that but other women might hate it .


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Accationaly I shave my chest and pubic regin. Don't shave down there anymore cause the wife said it feels like sand paper. OUCH.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, Im a shaver Like steveling said.
Only cause some chick recommended it to I
She didnt like hairs in her teeth.
I sacrifice! Im a team player dammit!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i cant say i do


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Obviously I do, although I dont shave my face


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Obviously I do, although I dont shave my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my armpits and my pubic region...every 40 days...kinda cultural thing...its dirty if u dont and ur sweating...gives me the chills thinking about it


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

oh yeah definatly shave down there, but that can be dangerous also when yer trying for a closer/smoother shave in that region.... chicks dig it, better then having a jungle in yer pants....


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> my armpits and my pubic region...every 40 days...kinda cultural thing...its dirty if u dont and ur sweating...gives me the chills thinking about it
> [snapback]792575[/snapback]​


Wow, cultural to shave. Never heard of that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of body hair. Shave and nair chest, pubic region. Trim leg hair and arm pit hair.

Just started using nair, feels weird but good for those sensitive areas. Just make sure you get the bikini nair kind, other kind i heard burns like a mofo.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

yes my balls, if you guys out there dont trim your ball hair you are a sick animal.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Forgot to add i trim my leg hair, i hate being harry


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Face, under arms and legs.


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Obviously I do, although I dont shave my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagination runs wild


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm a hairy freak. New Jersey just declared my back-hair a National Forest. 
I can braid my nose hair. 
I really should shave more, but just don't feel like spending the time.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I shave my knuckles.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm a hairy freak. New Jersey just declared my back-hair a National Forest.
> I can braid my nose hair.
> I really should shave more, but just don't feel like spending the time.
> [snapback]792660[/snapback]​










Hairy Bastard!!!









Foregot to mention, I trim the chest hair. Im like bullsnake,
A hairy Bastard. Funny thing, My legs, Only 1/4 of them have hair.
Like the back part...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I shave my knuckles.
> [snapback]792668[/snapback]​


wtf?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah i was thinking of shaving my forest in my pants too...i hate that and it's becoming natural to shave that region even for men i think hum ?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Obviously I do, although I dont shave my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a tease, i hope you shave more than just your legs and armpits









keep yourselves groomed, if you don't like seeing grls with overgrown hedges, they probably don't like it when you do either.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> Yeah i was thinking of shaving my forest in my pants too...i hate that and it's becoming natural to shave that region even for men i think hum ?
> [snapback]792686[/snapback]​


I heard bush is popular in Europe.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and my toes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i trim almost every part of my body with hair

except my face thats totally shaved


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I shave my chest and all that. Sometimes I leave a little happy trail. I don't shave my package down to the skin thats kinda gross I'd look like a little boy. The girls seem to like a little hair down there. Nicely trimed with a smooth sac. hahaha. I don't like girls who shave everything I find it kinda disturbing, I need a little Mohawk or landing strip at the top but the rest should be shaved for sure. If I take the time out to groom myself for my girl so should she.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

toes and knuckles...lmao....i shave my face everyday purdy much.....the pubic region is every once in a great while.....I agree all woman should keep they're beaver well maintained....much more pretty and easier access imo....if the guys want to, all the power to them, but im afraid im goona cut my sac


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

my head


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

intresting topic though,I never really considered shavining "down there" when you guys say you shave it you mean like bald?or justed trimmed?I am gonna have to speak with the wifey and see what she thinks about this....I would just be freaked to slip and get a shaving cut down there...cringes just thinking about it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

trimming is easier and saves u a whole lotta scratching cuz it gets itchy and feels like sand paper...i cut myself once hurts like a bitch...get an electric trimmer and trim down there...(i cut my self close to my stomach not down down there)


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I Shave my head once a week.... kind of a cultural thing for me too


----------



## umoa (Dec 7, 2004)

what happens if u do "cut urself down there" im cringing at the tought.

would it go psssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhh blood everywhere? would ur nuts slide out? :/


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

fukin rights i do


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

being overly hairy is just nasty... iv done bodybuilding competitions, so i have had to shave everything, but what i have a problem with is people who have arm hair that is longer then the hair on their head.. just nasty. You will find girls will get alot more erotic with you when your properly maintained.

I definately recommend shaving your nuts lol :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I Shave my head once a week.... kind of a cultural thing for me too
> [snapback]792895[/snapback]​


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't believe someone put this thread up. I now know WAY TOO MUCH about people's pubic region shaving habits.









IMO all body hair is gross and should be trimmed or shaved respectively; unless its like arm hair on ppl or leg hair on guys- and even then sometimes it needs trimmed.... furpants suck









remember: no one likes hacking up a hairball.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have been shaving for the past four years. I trim my WHOLE body with a hair trimmer (all the way down to the metel), no i do not cut myself. I then shave my underarms, pubic (except for little designs above mr johnson) I shave my hands and toes. I love being smooth and for me it feels so much cleaner. PS, i use mach 3 and have only cut myslef 2 times, and both very very minor!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I am a shaver too. Its just so much cleaner all over, and I love the beach and I hate the way lotion makes the hair on your leg look.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, I shave in places that do not need to be mentioned to the entire world and I also shave my head. Its a customary thing.


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

i would shave my ass if i could reach...

i trim, shaving down there is too risky.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Chest, arms, and the pubes if the ladies want it









EDIT: Shaved my head once too...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

my face and my "special area"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I trim just about everything









and I shave my toes.... cuz they get harrier than a mofo


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i usually just trim but this makes me think....on family guy Quagmire mentions hes got a Q shaved down there.... im thinkin maybe an arrow would be pretty funny lol


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

shaved pubes and face and thats all im not very hairy swedish people barely have hair on there body's as it is lol.
oh yeah does any 1 know how to do it with out making it feel like sandpaper? what like shave once a day? ahh i crack myself up


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I would shave this....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow allot of guys shave


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i also do the hair around the tallywhacker. sometimes if i get bored, ill do a design down there, just for my own personal amusement


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I guess shaving male body hair is an american thing, dont think i know or have heard of anyone here in the UK doing it, except for a dare.


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

thats none of your damn business? ms nattereri is the only one who really needed to reply.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i am hairless everywhere but my head.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i shave my hole body except my head , i dont trim , i juse the wilkinson diamont protection 3d , and i have never cut my self with that blade bit with the mach3 i cut myself a few times

my girlfrend shave so i have to do it also because atherwise i dont get any


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

My mother found out i shaved and asked my friends if i was gay...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> My mother found out i shaved and asked my friends if i was gay...
> [snapback]793792[/snapback]​


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I just dont get it My lower body is a massive jungle of intertwining hairs yet my upper body has very little hair on it at all, just dont make sense


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Peacock said:


> My mother found out i shaved and asked my friends if i was gay...
> [snapback]793792[/snapback]​


how the hell did she find out? and that sucks anyway.....a few of my friends would told her yea just to be assholes and see what she would have said to me....lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> how the hell did she find out? and that sucks anyway.....a few of my friends would told her yea just to be assholes and see what she would have said to me....lol
> [snapback]793816[/snapback]​


saying yes then telling them your just kidding doesn't work, Trust me...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Scooby said:


> saying yes then telling them your just kidding doesn't work, Trust me...
> [snapback]793820[/snapback]​


yes... i know this.....


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

shaver-4-life







i just don't like hair


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

:laugh: hillarious

I trim, and shave on occasion.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

trim downstairs


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wont to know something funny. i remember when i first got 1 hair on my lip and i was very excided. but now that i have a lot and i have to shave all the time it pisses me off. Same goes with below the wast area, but i dont shave there.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i shave my pubes completely...my balls too. no girl has EVER complained


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

but i treasure my balls


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

#2 on the goatee, #3 underarms, #4 waist down, including legs....lol...gotta love the trimmers.

shave the balls, carefully. Shave the toes, fingers, random places like that....oh, no guard on the arse, including the crack (that grabs occassionally







)...and and whack those wierd random dozen 2 inch long ones on the shoulder blades...

Suprised to see more guys doing this nowadays...

Oh and yeah no complaints


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I shave my face, and just last week I shaved my downstairs for the 1st time and let me tell you it itched like no other







. Does anyone else think that when you do that it makes it look BIGGER







.

Being only 16 I dont have any chest or back hair, THANK GOD.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Obviously I do, although I dont shave my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I don't shave anything (other then face), but do keep the boys trimmed.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I shave my face. A razorblade doesnt need to be touching any other part of my body.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mori0174 said:


> A raziorblade doesnt need to be touching any other part of my body.
> [snapback]794797[/snapback]​


indeed.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I shave everything but my head


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

no offense dovvit kid ur only 16...u gotta few years of growing to do yet....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I shave my face. A razorblade doesnt need to be touching any other part of my body.
> [snapback]794797[/snapback]​


most girls will disagree. the girls i know won't go down on a guy that isn't shaved, or at least trimmed. most of us guys dont dig chicks with furious bushes, so why should they?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Nair the back trim downstairs.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

the_w8 said:


> no offense dovvit kid ur only 16...u gotta few years of growing to do yet....
> [snapback]794919[/snapback]​


You didnt offend me







.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> I shave my face, and just last week I shaved my downstairs for the 1st time and let me tell you it itched like no other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your lucky i have hair al over im like a f*cking ape and im going to be 16 in january


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh, no

I've shaved my shoulders, my chest and my abs before but no, I usually don't because I am not a metrosexual - and have never touched downstair either - no complaints from girls; I don't know where all this stuff comes from, from my experience most girls don't care if you got a forest down there as long as you got some game and/or money


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Face and chest and c*ck area. Hair is nasty!!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Shave the crotch area bald. Women like it, so do I. Less itches by far. Just cleaner in general.

Oh yeah, shave the back too. Don't want to look like the missing link when I'm at the pool. Damn my genetics.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dumb question...isnt hair there for a purpose? I mean women do need a good flossin every now and then...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Dumb question...isnt hair there for a purpose? I mean women do need a good flossin every now and then...
> [snapback]795130[/snapback]​


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm... protection? from wayback when people didn't know to make clothing?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

sometimes but im not that hairy so i never really need to.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Guys shaving their legs and pits? What is this world coming to!!???


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

shaving pits i understand for body building, but as for legs.....im purley against that....lol


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i totally bald downstais, and ill trim legs, but nohin else, arms and pits are fine, i have very little chest hair, and no back hair.


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

A shave and a trim.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shaving just makes u itch and itch and itch for days...uncomfortale as hell...trimming feels much better and u dont feel like a girl


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Uh, no
> 
> I've shaved my shoulders, my chest and my abs before but no, I usually don't because I am not a metrosexual - and have never touched downstair either - no complaints from girls; I don't know where all this stuff comes from, from my experience most girls don't care if you got a forest down there as long as you got some game and/or money
> 
> ...










....what kind of hair grows on your shoulders? Unless you meant shoulder-blades right?

.....and you gotta be lying about the whole non-masturbation thing. EVERY guy does it unless you're some sort of buddisht priest or god-loving monk.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> most of us guys dont dig chicks with furious bushes, so why should they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're stupid and should do whatever men tell them to.








Just kidding.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> .....and you gotta be lying about the whole non-masturbation thing. EVERY guy does it unless you're some sort of buddisht priest or god-loving monk.
> [snapback]796245[/snapback]​


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> :laugh: ....what kind of hair grows on your shoulders? Unless you meant shoulder-blades right?
> 
> .....and you gotta be lying about the whole non-masturbation thing. EVERY guy does it unless you're some sort of buddisht priest or god-loving monk.
> [snapback]796245[/snapback]​


1. yeah, shoulder blades.. you know what I mean

2. Whatttt ???? When the hell did I ever say I didn't beat off ? Where ? Show me, homie !!! Of course I do it, I do it all the time - as a matter of fact, I am doing it right now! *opens Lindsey Lohan thread in the new window*..Oooooh... Aaaahhh...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude im doing it to...only to hyphens picture


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's a consensus from the chicks i know:

abominble CHOMAN: nancy
abominble CHOMAN: im doing a poll
abominble CHOMAN: would rather a guy's crotch be A) shaved completely. B) trimmed. or C) unshaved,
nanceepoo: trimmed

abominble CHOMAN: effie
abominble CHOMAN: im doing a poll
abominble CHOMAN: would rather a guy's crotch be A) shaved completely. B) trimmed. or C) unshaved,
simply effie: B

abominble CHOMAN: hey nuna
abominble CHOMAN: im doing a poll, wanna partake?
lilfobbyegg: sure hit me
abominble CHOMAN: would rather a guy's crotch be A) shaved completely. B) trimmed. or C) unshaved,
lilfobbyegg: lol
abominble CHOMAN: answer!!
lilfobbyegg: i guess b
lilfobbyegg: but i don't mind completely shaved
abominble CHOMAN: haha, kay
lilfobbyegg: jungle = not good

----

still waiting on responses from others


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude im doing it to...only to hyphens picture
> [snapback]796443[/snapback]​


i know im a sexy bitch...but control yourself!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I shave my face.......I wish I could shave my back and ass. If i dont keep my hair on my head trimmed nice it looks like my head hair goes right into my back hair 
=(. I need to find a loving lady to shave my ass and back


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude...its trimmed man...u dont want ne thing there...its like to femenine...u need a little


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> EVERY guy does it unless you're some sort of buddisht priest or god-loving monk.


----------

